# Samyang XP 50mm f/1.2 lens review



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 3, 2018)

It is sharp in F1.2! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8HxubDOj-o


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 7, 2018)

Most reviews agree that it is sharp at f/1.2. It is now down to $799 in the US, so I think that I will buy it.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 7, 2018)

Not sealed. No AF. Not truly internally focusing -- the front element does stay behind the filter ring at all times, but it does move front to back (like the 50L). It certainly is a path of ingress without a filter in place.

For the f/1.2 obsessed, why not get the 50L? On refurb, it's $950ish and you get sealing, AF and a much more compact design.

For the sharpness obsessed, surely get the Sigma 50 Art. Flaky AF still crushes no AF for general use.

Glad to see Samyang making moves, though.

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 7, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Not sealed. No AF. Not truly internally focusing -- the front element does stay behind the filter ring at all times, but it does move front to back (like the 50L). It certainly is a path of ingress without a filter in place.
> 
> For the f/1.2 obsessed, why not get the 50L? On refurb, it's $950ish and you get sealing, AF and a much more compact design.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I do appreciate your advice! But I am interested in astro, landscapes and wildflowers for this lens. I do wish that it was sealed and find it strange that it is not.

I can't argue about the comparative compactness of the 50L, but the reviews I've read indicate that it is soft wide open. That won't work for astro.

Surely Canon will soon deliver a 50mm with really good AF and that will be my second 50mm.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 7, 2018)

2.6 Lb compared to 1.28 Lb of Canon 50L :'(


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 7, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> I can't argue about the comparative compactness of the 50L, but the reviews I've read indicate that it is soft wide open. That won't work for astro.
> 
> Surely Canon will soon deliver a 50mm with really good AF and that will be my second 50mm.



Oh wow, yeah, the 50L is not a choice for astro.

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 25, 2018)

I like this pickle jar; it's so big I think it has it's own gravity. It will be hard to misplace.

But seriously, this thing is almost as sharp wide open as my Milvus 100 wide open. I hope I get some clear air soon for astro. And focusing is a delight; a well-damped focus ring and a reasonable amount of throw.


----------

